# is 4GB XBOX 360 console enough or go for 250GB console?



## digitaltab (Jan 30, 2012)

hi, i am completely new to consoles and i have decided to go for xbox 360 4gb console, i want to know a few things first:
1. what are the drawbacks of 4GB console compared to 250GB console version?
Are there any games which demand space > 4GB to install on xbox? 
which features will i lack if i buy 4GB version?
2. Does this hdd spce provided has something to do with games or they run directly from game dvd or what, please explain?

thankyou.

56 views so far, and not even a single reply,... C'mon Guys, please help me out on this,


----------



## rkumbhar (Jan 30, 2012)

1. Games do not install on HDD, they are executed from the DVD directly. HDD space is used only to save games and other contents downloaded from the internet.
2. 4Gb version will do if u are only planning to buy DVD and play games. If you are planning to buy games from windows marketplace and download a digital copy 4Gb is not enough as today single games take up a whooping 10+ Gb space.  If budget is not a concern for you, I would recommend you to go for 250Gb version, as you can save ample music, videos and games on your console.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 30, 2012)

thankyou very much rkumbhar, As you told that if i run the games directly from dvd, there will be no space issue there, but the expansion and DLC patch packs and the version update patches that come after game launch are available online only, they will require hdd space to download as i think, so what can be done in that case ? Is is not possible to buy a HDD for console later as a sole accessory as i do not have got the budget to buy 250 GB console at present?


----------



## rkumbhar (Jan 30, 2012)

yes. You are correct. You can use external storage like a pen drive, which can be used by inserting in Xbox USB.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 30, 2012)

so this external USB pen drive will work exactly like xbox's HDD space? will i be able to install the games and run via it? 
If this is true, then i can buy an external 250 GB or larger size hdd for it, and in that way i'll get more space at a cheap price.


----------



## rkumbhar (Jan 30, 2012)

yup..But I am not sure for external HDD. I have tried with pen drives. Better wait for someone on this post to reply for external HDD.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 30, 2012)

Afaik, U can install games to internal 250gb hdd but u will have to insert dvd in drive to play. After verifying disc,xbox will start reading game from hdd.

This saves laser wear abd tear.

Its strongly recommended to buy 250gb hdd.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 30, 2012)

And* tear


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2012)

So is it possible to use external HDD ?


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 30, 2012)

so, will i be able to use the xbox 4GB console with a 250GB USB external HDD exactly like a 250GB console version?
Also do tell that if xbox 360 has the USB 3.0 port so that i go for external USB 3.0 HDD for this.


----------



## Champ (Jan 30, 2012)

rkumbhar said:


> 1. Games do not install on HDD, they are executed from the DVD directly. HDD space is used only to save games and other contents downloaded from the internet.



They Do.



Shivam24 said:


> so this external USB pen drive will work exactly like xbox's HDD space? will i be able to install the games and run via it?
> If this is true, then i can buy an external 250 GB or larger size hdd for it, and in that way i'll get more space at a cheap price.


In order to install game on a Device it should be formatted by Xbox, Maximum memory supported is 16GB, So no point of wasting a larger HDD, 16 GB pen drive is more than enough

Just think for a while what u intend to do and buy accordingly

1. Play only using Game disks                         - 4GB xBox
(Will not recommend, as in longer run both disks and drive will wear our, also xbox drives are noisy).

2. Play one game at a time                             - 4GB xBox + 16GB pendrive
(16 (~15)GB space is more than enough for game installs, even dual disk games takes ~14GB)

3. Play many games at a time (+Videos & Music) - 250GB Xbox
(If u have got the cash  )


Also Buying a 4GB Xbox and adding a 250GB HDD later is a BAD idea, If u buy a Microsoft one, total cost will be more than 250GB Xbox version, If u go for a aftermarket total cost will be equal to 250GB Xbox. 

Also as pointed by happy, inspite of fact you play by disk or install game on storage, disk will have to be in drive, in former its used for loading data, in later just for verification...

Happy Gaming...


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks all for the explanations, its been clear to me now that using pen drive(that too only 16GB) is a working way with 4GB, but it will be called as JUGAAD...and this too will fail as per increasing space demands to play multi games at one time, or buy a no. of 16GB pen drives, 1 for each game...
well, i should better go for 250GB console...


----------



## noob (Jan 30, 2012)

Next generation Xbox is round the corner..


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 31, 2012)

noob said:


> Next generation Xbox is round the corner..



I thought it was supposed to launch in 2014


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2012)

Microsoft is surely working on new xbox. I guess there would be some word about that soon. In E3 for sure but maybe earlier.

As for the topic 
go for 250gb xbox.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2012)

also give PS3 a look.


----------



## digitaltab (Feb 1, 2012)

saving some more cash now, will go for 250GB XBOX / 320 GB PS3...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2012)

If you are considering PS3 then surely go for it over Xbox.


----------



## funskar (Feb 1, 2012)

next generation xbox will fall 2014 end n.

so it'z still not late to buy xbox...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Feb 10, 2012)

1.most games are directly executed from the dvd drive but u hav to install games to the HDD if you're playing 2 disc games like forza 4 and battlefield 3 each of them is 20GB and cannot fit into a dvd
2.patches,DLC etc need a hard disk the 4GB memory is flash memory not a Hard disk
3.external storage is  possible pen drives,ext. hdd but however big ur hdd pendrive u can only store upto 16GB PER 1 USB PORT of the xbox 360


----------



## digitaltab (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks CommanderShawnzer, i have postponed the idea for a while, trying to save money..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 6, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> thanks CommanderShawnzer, i have postponed the idea for a while, trying to save money..


dude, one thing you can do is buy the 4gig xbox 360 play some  1 disc games and game older than 2010 then buy the official xbox 360  320GB hdd which costs rs.8200 when u hav the cash with the 320gb hdd u also get a lego star wars III game FREE
Xbox 360 320GB Media Hard Drive - Xbox.com


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 7, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> dude, one thing you can do is buy the 4gig xbox 360 play some  1 disc games and game older than 2010 then buy the official xbox 360  320GB hdd which costs rs.8200 when u hav the cash with the 320gb hdd u also get a lego star wars III game FREE
> Xbox 360 320GB Media Hard Drive - Xbox.com



thankyou very much for providing the information, and i think this will be the best way as i get 320+4 GB in ~23k, where as they provide 250 Gb console in 22k


----------

